
Amazon is bringing its biggest weapon to Whole Foods - artsandsci
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-stock-price-is-bringing-its-biggest-weapon-to-whole-foods-to-make-sure-it-succeeds-2017-9
======
nunez
I'm interested to see how other retailers will respond to this.

------
bdibs
Is anyone else even remotely worried about Amazon’s eventual reach?

